# Metriktools für IntelliJ



## spike78 (10. Sep 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin gerade verzweifelt auf der Suche nach einem Diplomthema (Informatik FH). Dabei kam mir folgender Gedanke. Meine Idee war es für IntelliJ ein Plugin zu entwickeln das bestimmte Codemetriken bzw. Codekonventionen abprüft und daraus einen Report erstellt. Meine Frage nun, gibt es sowas evtl. schon (soll möglichst kostenfrei sein)?

Das Plugin soll für meine Firma sein. Dort wird überwiegend IntelliJ eingesetzt. 
Für Eclipse habe ich bereits etwas gefunden.

Danke für Eure Hilfe

Spike


----------



## maki (10. Sep 2009)

Für Maven2 gibt es viele, ist damit unabhängig von der IDE.


----------



## spike78 (10. Sep 2009)

Hi,

für maven habe ich auch schon welche gefunden. Es soll aber schon während der Entwicklung möglich sein den Code zu prüfen und nicht erst während dem Bauprozess

Der Entwicklungsprozess bei uns sieht grob etwa so aus:

- Entickler x entwickelt bel. Code und checkt diesen in Perforce ein
- Nächtlich wird aus dem eingecheckten Code eine Version gebaut und gleichzeitig bestimmte Codemetriken erstellt.
- Je nach Metrik werden Fehlerreports erstellt oder im schlechtesten Fall bricht der Bau ab.

Um es jetzt aber nicht erst soweit kommen zu lassen, sollen die Metriken schon während der Entwicklung erstellt werden können, damit erst garnicht Code eingecheckt werden kann der den Konventionen(Metriken) wiederspricht.

Gruß

Spike


----------



## maki (10. Sep 2009)

> Der Entwicklungsprozess bei uns sieht grob etwa so aus:
> 
> - Entickler x entwickelt bel. Code und checkt diesen in Perforce ein
> - Nächtlich wird aus dem eingecheckten Code eine Version gebaut und gleichzeitig bestimmte Codemetriken erstellt.
> - Je nach Metrik werden Fehlerreports erstellt oder im schlechtesten Fall bricht der Bau ab.


Halte ich persönlich für "zu langsam", nach jedem Checkin sollte ein kompletter Build inkl. Tests durchgeführt werden, im Fehlerfall gibt es eine Email an alle (!) Entwickler, dass der Code im Repo fehlerhaft ist.
Spart Zeit & Frust, ist sehr einfach umzusetzen zB. mit Hudson.


> Um es jetzt aber nicht erst soweit kommen zu lassen, sollen die Metriken schon während der Entwicklung erstellt werden können,


Das Maven2 mit dem Checkstyle plugin kann das doch bereits.



> damit erst garnicht Code eingecheckt werden kann der den Konventionen(Metriken) wiederspricht.


Das ist imho schwer umzusetzen, kann ja über die IDE einchecken, muss nicht Maven dazu erwenden.
Code Reviews etc. sind da imho der einfachere Weg, hat auch andere Vorteile


----------



## bygones (10. Sep 2009)

wir habe auch diverse metriken hier laufen (leider momentan noch nicht im cont. build integriert).

In die IDE direkt einzubauen alle Metriken halte ich fuer unsinnig da die Berechnungen zT zeit intensiv sein koennen und die Entwickler schnell davon genervt sind und es erstmal ausschalten.

Man kann natuerlich Standard sachen wie PMD / FindBugs oder was auch immer aktiv haben - man sollte jedoch nicht alles auf einmal wollen.


----------

